# wireless no work again and 3840x2160 screen problem and font size problem



## xwwu (May 5, 2017)

Dear Friends.
.
My laptop is gigabyte P35x V6. wireless intel AC8260 no work again. Everything is same as before for it:


```
# cat /boot/loader.conf
if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm8000Cfw_load="YES"
```

but no chance to find wireless card at all.

Second problem,The led screen is 3840x2160. how can I change it to be 1920x1080? 

Third problem, the font size is too small for 3840x2160 screen. How can I adjust it?

Too many problem. Sorry.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xwwu (May 6, 2017)

wireless problem resolved. rc.conf should be edit also.


----------



## scottro (May 6, 2017)

One thing that often works for small fonts is to edit your $HOME/.Xdefaults  file and add the line

```
Xft.dpi:180
```

The other thing you can do is use xrandr with something something like

```
xrandr --output eDP1 --scale .5x.5
```
  As I don't often use that, I just open a terminal and type it when I need it for something--generally, the .Xdefaults entry I mentioned earlier works for me, but you can try putting it in your .xinitrc file. (Though a very cursory google indicates that may not be the right place).  Hrrm, this Ubuntu article gives suggestions, saying you should create a $HOME/.xprofile and put it there.
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#By_Session_with_.xprofile

That will double the size of things on the screen. You might find yourself preferring .7x.7 or something different, you have to experiment.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 6, 2017)

scottro said:


> One thing that often works for small fonts is to edit your $HOME/.Xdefaults  file and add the line
> 
> ```
> Xft.dpi:180
> ...



As it just caused a reboot PBKAC here, is there any way to 'xrandr .7... sleep 10... xrandr BACK THE WAY IT WAS?' in case the fonts are way too small or too large?


----------



## scottro (May 7, 2017)

Untested by me, but I believe xrandr -s 0 resets it to defaults.


----------



## xwwu (May 7, 2017)

Dear scottro,

Thanks!

But


```
xrandr --output eDP1 --scale .5x.5
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
warning: output eDP1 not found; ignoring
```

and when

```
# xrandr -s 0
```

Nothing happen.


----------



## xwwu (May 7, 2017)

And


```
# xrandr
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 3840 x 2160, current 3840 x 2160, maximum 3840 x 2160
default connected primary 3840x2160+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   3840x2160      0.00*
```


----------



## scottro (May 7, 2017)

Heh, I started to write, "eDP1 may not be your default output. What do you see if you run xrandr without any arguments, in other words, just open a terminal and type xrandr?" and saw you were way ahead of me. 

Try --default instead of --eDP1.  (We should have run xrandr without arguments first.)
I'm not sure if that (using "default") is going to work, but worth a shot.   (I'm not an expert on xrandr)


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 8, 2017)

scottro said:


> Untested by me, but I believe xrandr -s 0 resets it to defaults.


Typing now with very large, usable at least for now fonts [.6x.6], usable as in seen from a distance, but much scrolling occurs.  However, the -s 0 does not revert the .6x.6 but keeps it constant. So a plus and a minus...


----------



## scottro (May 8, 2017)

Ok, that's a start.  You can try with .7x.7, .8x.8 and in between like .75x.75. 

The higher the number, the smaller the font, 1x1 being default size, .5x.5 being twice as large, etc.

Sorry I can't be of more help, but between xrandr and the that .Xdefaults entry I mentioned, I've never needed to do more.


----------



## xwwu (May 8, 2017)

scottro said:


> Heh, I started to write, "eDP1 may not be your default output. What do you see if you run xrandr without any arguments, in other words, just open a terminal and type xrandr?" and saw you were way ahead of me.
> 
> Try --default instead of --eDP1.  (We should have run xrandr without arguments first.)
> I'm not sure if that (using "default") is going to work, but worth a shot.   (I'm not an expert on xrandr)


xrandr --output default --scale .7x.7
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  139 (RANDR)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  26 (RRSetCrtcTransform)
  Value in failed request:  0x269
  Serial number of failed request:  20
  Current serial number in output stream:  21

Wrong number?


----------



## scottro (May 8, 2017)

Honestly, I'm not sure.  I've never run into something where it doesn't give something for output, e.g., eDP1 or LVDS


----------



## xwwu (May 8, 2017)

scottro said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure.  I've never run into something where it doesn't give something for output, e.g., eDP1 or LVDS



Thanks for your reply!

The problem looks like some number out of range. But I don't know which number the log file refer to and what is the correct range.


----------



## scottro (May 8, 2017)

I think I'd try booting it with a Linux CD or USB and running xrandr from there.  Sorry I can't be of more help, about all I can suggest is trying to put some of the error messages into a google search (which I realize is something you already know.)  

I _want_ to say the fact that it doesn't list anything as default, such as the eDP1 or LVDS, might be the problem, but I honestly don't know. By the way, did you also try the .Xdefaults thing I mentioned,m I the dp:180 thing?

The only other thing that _I_ can suggest is trying CURRENT with the drm-next stuff.  I have a page where I explain how I did that with a yoga2 at http://srobb.net/yoga2.html (just look for drm-next on the page).


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 8, 2017)

scottro said:


> Ok, that's a start.  You can try with .7x.7, .8x.8 and in between like .75x.75.
> 
> The higher the number, the smaller the font, 1x1 being default size, .5x.5 being twice as large, etc.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of more help, but between xrandr and the that .Xdefaults entry I mentioned, I've never needed to do more.




```
xrandr --output VGA-0 --scale .7x.7 ; sleep 20; xrandr --output VGA-0 --scale 1x1
```
 seems to be the solution to what i asked, if I typed this post correctly, anyway.  [ useful values .7 .8 .9 here... ]


----------



## xwwu (May 8, 2017)

scottro said:


> I think I'd try booting it with a Linux CD or USB and running xrandr from there.  Sorry I can't be of more help, about all I can suggest is trying to put some of the error messages into a google search (which I realize is something you already know.)
> 
> I _want_ to say the fact that it doesn't list anything as default, such as the eDP1 or LVDS, might be the problem, but I honestly don't know. By the way, did you also try the .Xdefaults thing I mentioned,m I the dp:180 thing?
> 
> The only other thing that _I_ can suggest is trying CURRENT with the drm-next stuff.  I have a page where I explain how I did that with a yoga2 at http://srobb.net/yoga2.html (just look for drm-next on the page).



I login to Ubuntu installed in same laptop.Xrandr shows me many information regarding display. I think the problem is FreeBSD itself. When I tried Current, such as TrueOS,font size is very small also. But if I pkg install gnome3 on it, font for gnome3 is normal. Nothing can be done, Just waiting for FreeBSD suitable for high resolution screen.

Thanks!


----------



## scottro (May 9, 2017)

I didn't help, but you're welcome.  What I found with my yoga2 was that Fedora's Gnome used Wayland, which automatically scaled the small fonts.   However, I don't know if it was Wayland or Gnome that did it.  I just tried with the Fedora workstation which was  the one that used Gnome.


----------

